# Ocqueoc



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

I forgot to mention I floated down in a kayak and caught most fish in upstream holes where permission or boat is needed


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Steelmon said:


> There's a problem with the homeowner that lives right by the river mouth on the west side. He won't allow the DNR to access his property to do any work out there, because they screwed him over on some issue years back. I think he wanted to build a pier for his boat but they wouldn't allow it. I'm not really sure. It would seem that they could access it from the east side and dredge it in that direction though. I don't know all the particulars about the issue, but that's kind of close I think, maybe.


If you read the rules you will see that anyone is allowed to have access to any stretch of any river no matter if someone owns the land or not especially if you are in the water wading. No one owns any part of any river whether on their land or not. You can even access the bank on their property if the water is to deep to wade just as long as you are passing to a wadable area. As long as you are passing on the bank, you are not breaking the law. Dont let anyone scare you away from any fishing area. I'm not sayin go ahead and fish from shore on their property, but you are allowed to utilize the bank to access another wadable spot. Should have kicked his dog if he sicked him on ya.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

there is a new owner up there just upstream of the us23 bridge he thinks he owns it all and can tell you to get off whenever he wants, calls the cops, dnr, presque isle county seems to think they have there own set of laws for that river, I got sick of dealing with the stu pid aho emailing the dnr and talking to the dnr, so I bought a kayak and the five times I've gone down the river this fall i havent seen him, any time prior I would legally access the river by doing stated above walking wading in and out around impassables in the water I always saw him, he took pics told me i was illegally trespassing blah blah blah if you are in the water he just stand there and stare at you,everything he could do to piss you off, If you are on the other side of the river which he doesnt own he polices for the dam neighbors as well. karma is going to come back and bite him in the ars one day and would love to see it happen,


----------



## belkowski (Oct 30, 2009)

pipthefisher said:


> when i was a kid that guy even brought his dog out to scare me away even tho i was in the water wading


 was the dog a yellow lab? I also had the woman on to south side of the river do that to me, the dog just licked my hand. but wow, what a b...h. It was 20 yrs ago.


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

If it was twenty years ago then I don't think it was the same dog:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## John Q. Public (Jul 18, 2009)

I did not know this, thanks for the info. Here it is from the Michigan Legislature for anyone interested:

*NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT *
*Act 451 of 1994*

*324.73102 Entering or remaining on property of another; consent; exceptions.*​
(3) On fenced or posted property or farm property, a fisherman wading or floating a navigable public stream may, without written or oral consent, enter upon property within the clearly defined banks of the stream or, without damaging farm products, walk a route as closely proximate to the clearly defined bank as possible when necessary to avoid a natural or artificial hazard or obstruction, including, but not limited to, a dam, deep hole, or a fence or other exercise of ownership by the riparian owner.​ 


Treble said:


> If you read the rules you will see that anyone is allowed to have access to any stretch of any river no matter if someone owns the land or not especially if you are in the water wading. No one owns any part of any river whether on their land or not. You can even access the bank on their property if the water is to deep to wade just as long as you are passing to a wadable area. As long as you are passing on the bank, you are not breaking the law. Dont let anyone scare you away from any fishing area. I'm not sayin go ahead and fish from shore on their property, but you are allowed to utilize the bank to access another wadable spot. Should have kicked his dog if he sicked him on ya.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

the guy argues threatens to call law it just aint worth it, if i lived up there its one thing but when i shoot up for the day to fish i dont want to spend half my day arguing and being harassed and stared at, I'm waiting 4 him to screw with me one more time and im calling angler harassment on him but everytime down in the kayak i havent seen him, I ve got the laws and rules printed out and they've gone with me down the river since the last time i seen him i'll leave them in the truck and see if i can run into him this time..it should work murphys law


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope he bothers you so you can nail him for angler harassment. That just bugs the crap out me when I've had to deal with it both fishing and hunting. My buddy called the dnr to report hunter harrassment and showed the officer some videos and pictures just last year. The dnr officer confronted the offender and told him he would take him straight to jail the next time it happened. Needless to say, my buddy hasn't been bothered since by that guy. It usually seems that the people who harass hunters and fisherman generally do not hunt for fish themselves but take part in illegal activities such as feeding deer in their back yards.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know how my post about this guy not allowing the DNR to access his property to do work turned was translated into a wading issue .


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am heading towards Atlanta this weekend, WHERE is this river spot located at, that you are talking about. It has been quite a few years since I have been up in that area. Thanks, rw


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they are talking about that last bend near the mouth of the river. It's a couple hundred yards behind the party store/boat launch if I remember correctly.


----------



## steelieagw81 (Jun 19, 2008)

you can walk out to the mouth no problem anymore hasnt been a problem in nine or ten years, its just upstream of the us-23 bridge thats the problem


----------

